
Setting up a C++ project environment with nix - mmphosis
https://blog.galowicz.de/2019/04/17/tutorial_nix_cpp_setup/
======
ziotom78
It looks nice, I never tried Nix and am installing it right now. However, am I
wrong in understanding that installing Nix requires super-user privileges [1]?
Having a tool that allows you to easily install updated C++ compilers and
libraries under your home dir would be far more useful, IMO: I often use HPC
clusters with dated C++ compilers, and installing a newer GCC locally is
always a PITA.

[1] [https://nixos.org/nix/manual/#sect-single-user-
installation](https://nixos.org/nix/manual/#sect-single-user-installation)

~~~
jgalowicz
AFAIK root access is only needed once for setting up the /nix directory during
installation.

It is however possible to install nix stuff on systems where you have no root
access:

[https://matthewbauer.us/blog/static-
nix.html](https://matthewbauer.us/blog/static-nix.html)

(Requirement: namespaces for users)

